# samsung lcd 32" hdtv



## valluri1111 (Oct 5, 2009)

can any one help me .
(how to see mp4 pictures which are downloaded from net and copied in pendrive). 


1-how to connect that pendrive which consists of pictures to samsung lcd tv.
2- there is no usb device for my tv
3-what is the device used to connect usb to tv.( if so does mp4 pictures can be viewed or not)


----------



## n8af (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Valluri1111,

If you have a CD burner, you can burn the pictures onto a disc and insert the disc into a standard dvd player which supports mp4.

Most TV models (without build in media support) need another device to interface with the usb stick (i.e. a laptop).


----------

